# My Boggy Creek



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

I was in the shop the other day looking at your boat, your going to have 1 heck of a fishing platform.

I can't wait for it to be finished, because then John will be on my full steam, lol! Also cause I want to see it ;D

What you going to power it with?


----------



## mirrocraft (Apr 29, 2009)

I plan on going with a ETEC 50 with an Atlas Jack Plate.


----------



## boat123 (Apr 26, 2012)

AWESOME !!!!!!!!


----------



## sealion2288 (Jul 26, 2012)

They are beautiful boats. Some of their models remind me of Stumpnockers, except with a yacht finish.


----------



## boat123 (Apr 26, 2012)

give us some details? and what color are you going to do the interior.


----------



## mirrocraft (Apr 29, 2009)

Hull is white, Going with a light grey interior gel coat with black splatter. 50 hp ETEC with extension, Atlas Jackplate, trim tabs and Grab bar. Built in tank center under rear platform the other two hatches are dry storage. Coffin box will have (1) starting and (1) trolling battery as well as a 15 gallon live well. The storage under the front casting deck has glassed in insulation. I Plan on using it for cooler/icebox. The front hatch is the anchor locker. This boat is completely custom as I designed the interior on paper and John is making it reality. This is definitely not a production boat. Every piece has been hand built John.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Hull is white, Going with a light grey interior gel coat with black splatter. 50 hp ETEC with extension, Atlas Jackplate, trim tabs and Grab bar. Built in tank center under rear platform the other two hatches are dry storage. Coffin box will have (1) starting and (1) trolling battery as well as a 15 gallon live well. The storage under the front casting deck has glassed in insulation. I Plan on using it for cooler/icebox. The front hatch is the anchor locker. This boat is completely custom as I designed the interior on paper and John is making it reality. This is definitely not a production boat. Every piece has been hand built John.


Freaking nice, I see it every time I'm over at the shop. I think it's a great set up keeps the decks clear.

If you need any help breaking it in once you get it, I'm a phone call away, lol   ;D


----------



## junglerules (Sep 14, 2011)

Nice looking rig! What do you expect for final weight and draft?


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah it does get small once in the water I tested a genesis; actually did a review of it on here as well. The same goes for the bullet shrinks on the water. The one I tested was a center console I like your set up better!!!

Are you the one that John was telling me about the wheels being underneath the trailer ? Is John over at Advance fabricating it for ya? If so it will be nice, I had him do mine I just need the boat to put on it now.


----------



## mirrocraft (Apr 29, 2009)

Loadmaster all stainless hardware. Factory set up for that hull.


----------



## mirrocraft (Apr 29, 2009)

[/img]

Top coat is done next is the rigging.


----------



## mirrocraft (Apr 29, 2009)

[/img]

Topcoat is done next the rigging.


----------



## mirrocraft (Apr 29, 2009)

KCFish sorry for the delayed response. Boat should weigh about 500lbs and draft about 6". John said that the boat will run in a foot of water. Being that shallow is not a concern for me in the creek fishing I do in Northeast Florida. The boat is on the trailer and over at custom marine getting the trolling motor bracket and the grab rail fabricated. They are making it to fit with a flush mounted GPS/Fishfinder. The 4" Atlas Micro Jacker and the Tiller 50Etec, Lenco trim tabs are next and I will be picking the boat up the 2nd week of October. This has been a long project but I think I will be happy with the results.


----------



## boat123 (Apr 26, 2012)

I hate tillers..... But that is an awesome boat/layout. Looking forward to the final product.


----------



## mirrocraft (Apr 29, 2009)

To me it made sense on this boat and the fishing I do I do not usually travel very far. Less to maintain.


----------



## mirrocraft (Apr 29, 2009)

[/img]


----------



## mirrocraft (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## mirrocraft (Apr 29, 2009)

Almost complete. John is finishing the final checkout and she will be coming home soon. Very pleased with the results. She will catch fish and if I do say so my self look GOOD doing so!!!


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Toadfish, love the boat. I would make sure you are getting enhanced fix with the gps on that Humminbird.
The way the diamond plate covers the top of the HB might be an issue.


----------



## mirrocraft (Apr 29, 2009)

Thank you I appreciate your comments. We will see. I hope it works it sure looks cool.


----------



## boat123 (Apr 26, 2012)

That is one of the most impressive skiffs that I have ever seen on this or any other forum. Congratulations.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Boat turned out sick, John did an awesome job. I also think it's one of the most functional boats that I have seen his customers build. Nice work on the lay out Toadfish!!!

[smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## mirrocraft (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks guys looking forward to the delivery. I won't relax till it is behind my F250. Beyond ready.


----------



## mirrocraft (Apr 29, 2009)

Carolina Jim i checked and if the GPS has an issue it is external antenna capable. If i have to i will get that and should cure that.


----------



## mirrocraft (Apr 29, 2009)

Picked it up today. Took it out this evening to try it out. 50tiller is a bit sporty. Faster than i thought got 35mph loaded. Extremely windy minimal spray. Very dry for a skiff. Big for a 16'. Extremely happy. By the way GPS picks up fine.


----------



## boat123 (Apr 26, 2012)

Dang thats quick! Put up some more pics if you can. You put some slime on the deck yet?


----------



## mirrocraft (Apr 29, 2009)

[/img]


----------



## mirrocraft (Apr 29, 2009)

Just got back from a week in Everglades City. Been over a year since I picked it up, still love this boat. Cannot say enough about this hull.


----------

